# Devils Night



## Hauntful (Apr 21, 2004)

Devil's Night has been carried through the years and has become a traditional day all across the country. Usually on this night kids would go around and toilet paper houses, use shaving cream, throw eggs, ring door bells and hide, and more.

But some acts are far worst in some places such as Detroit where they go beyond such as arson, but to help prevent acts such as arson and crime a few years ago they have created an organization called _Angels Night_ and as many as 40,000 volunteers successfully monitor the streets of Detroit on and around October 30 to prevent crime which is good.

I was just wondering of wherever else is Devils night on how it is celebrated, do they have any organizations as _Angels night_? And does anyone know the origins of the custom? And confess I know some of us had done something's on this night with friends please share them with us too. How do you feel with the kids today on devils night comparing to your days?


----------



## Dreamdemon (May 4, 2004)

nothing but the usual toilet papering,egging ,etc...around Chicago

Aaron


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

I unburied this thread because I can ... _BuWhaHaHaHaaa!_

"Devil's Night"? In the Northeast, we called it first "Doorbell Night" then that became "Mischief Night". Got a little older an' a little bolder ... 'til's we's gots in troubles_!_ We really went too far ...


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

I grew up near Detroit and I know what you are talking about. I now live just outside of Los Angeles and I have never seen that sort of behavior here. Before now I have never heard of "Angel's Night".


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

I can honestly say that we have never had anything like that when and where I grew up or where I live now. Of course if our parents would have found out about us doing stuff like that we wouldn't be able to sit down for awhile.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I've never heard anything about devil's night around here. But that doesn't suprise me. I don't think it would go over to well. There is a large population that doesn't even want Halloween allowed. And we are never allowed to celebrate Halloween on a Sunday. When it falls on a Sunday, the city counsel moves toting to Saturday night.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

So was it always called Devil's night? Or was it called that sometime down the road because of the all of the arson and other things getting destroyed on that night?


----------



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

We did "mischief night" in NW Jersey and it was just that, simple mischief. TP, maybe some shaving cream or eggs, but I can't recall anything past that. 
It was just kinda a fun night (if you could get any of the aforementioned supplies because the local stores wouldn't sell to kids the week prior) but we still dressed up for Halloween the next day.

Our only mischief on Halloween was the yearly Junior-Senior egg fight. No houses damaged, just the Juniors.


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

They make a big deal about Angel's Night around here (I live about 20 miles from Detroit) - people volunteer from miles around to help patrol the city. It's actually pretty heart-warming!


----------

